

2 problems with Cucumber - gry
http://andrzejonsoftware.blogspot.com/2011/03/2-problems-with-cucumber.html

======
toadi
For OO you can use domain driven design. Cucumber is used for behavior driven
development.

It's just up to you to use the right tool for the job.

To succeed in a project is to involve the client. So I would concentrate on
that over enforcing a tool he's not comfortable with. It's great if he thinks
about the story and the done criteria's. The tool you used to
register/followup doesn't really matter.

~~~
regularfry
BDD and DDD are orthogonal.

